# Women living in dubai



## krosewarne

Hello, 
My partner is very interested in moving to dubai, sounds great from a male point of view.
it's not really appealling to me at the moment with all the restrictions placed on women.
is it hard to live in dubai as a female? 
or am i getting the wrong impression entirely?


----------



## sgilli3

Hello, and welcome to the forum,

Perhaps you have confused the UAE with Saudi Arabia?

Females here are able to work, drive, buy cars/houses etc.

As a female living in the UAE there isn't anything (that I can think of, off the top of my head), that I can't do here, that I did in my home country.


----------



## krosewarne

Lol, thanks

there are loads of things i have been told like if your walking down the street you have to move for men your they can push you out of the way.
if you retaliate you will get arrested? is this true?

also that women have restrictions on clothing- no bikinis on the beach.

Also you are not permitted to have an alcohol license, you must use your husbands?

I have had a bad picture painted and just want to get the balanced view.

Thanks















sgilli3 said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Perhaps you have confused the UAE with Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Females here are able to work, drive, buy cars/houses etc.
> 
> As a female living in the UAE there isn't anything (that I can think of, off the top of my head), that I can't do here, that I did in my home country.


----------



## sgilli3

In all my years here, I have yet to be pushed aside by anyone ( sure, people queue jump etc, but giving the evil eye, usually makes them step back...lol)- in fact one of the best things about being a woman here is that most government buildings have "ladies only" lines, which makes dealing with bureaucracy a little easier ( and quicker!!)

You can wear bikinis at the beach- just dont leave the beach area in bathers ( ie NO bikini tops to the malls etc). No thongs etc. ( and I don't mean foot wear)

Im in Sharjah, and they are a little firmer on modesty, so no bikini wearing on the beaches, though it is OK in Ajman and beach resorts in Sharjah.

Im not 100 % sure what happens with the liquor license ( Im pretty sure that if you are under your husbands sponsorship, then yes, it is he that applies for the card- Im sure someone else will be able to fill you in - we are non-drinkers- 

Like any country, it is about being aware of your surroundings, but I certainly wouldn't say it was "unsafe" for women.


----------



## Elphaba

In the majority of cases, wives are on their husband's sponsorship, so that is why he is the one who has an alcohol licence. He can give his wife writtten permission to use it though.

If a woman is under her husband's sponsorship (as opposed to having her own emplyment related visa) then she does require a No Objection Certificate (NOC), a brief letter, from him in order to take a job or get a driving licence, but that is a minor irritation.

Otherwise women are treated pretty well here - I wouldn't live here if that wasn't the case! Some men may stare on the street, but they will all move out of your way.

Women should dress modestly whilst out in public, but this is an Islamic country so their rules should be respected.

As I said in another thread, this is not the West and things are different. There are many workers from the Indian sub-continent who may stare, but this is largely curiosity and they are from a culture where staring is not considered rude and they have different concepts of personal space.

-


----------



## krosewarne

Thank you for your responses it is definately making me feel more at ease with the idea,
it does sound very nice 
and i have no intentions of wearing a bikini anywhere other than the beach so that is brilliant.
Thanks again


----------



## Steve86

I have only been here for a week but my friends have their wifes and gf's out here and they have not had any trouble. i think that Dubai has so many expats that its just not an issue??!


----------



## Ogri750

There is no way my wife would be in Dubai if she wasn't treated well (that doesn't mean by me btw)


----------



## mazdaRX8

To the original poster:

what sort of "restrictions on women" are you talking about when it comes to Dubai? For all I know, short of decency and some sponsorship laws, there are none.


----------



## krosewarne

The responses have definately put my mind at rest, thank you.
My partner and i are not married, what is the situation with regards to living if you were engaged?
i would need to apply for a seperate visa, but what are the requirements for application?

Also with regards to living seperatley are there restrictions on spending nights at each others house?
I do not wish to break the law by living together anyway, knowing my luck i'd get caught out, and i have no desire to get married just yet. lol

Sorry bout all the questions, and thank you for your advise


----------



## Ogri750

It doesn't matter in the eyes of the law whether you are engaged or not. Their view is very simplistic, you aren't married, therefore illegal to live together.

The same applies for spending the night(s) at each others apartments, illegal.

For you to have your own visa, to enable you to rent somewhere, you would also need employment to enable you to gain a residency visa.

There are plenty of couples that aren't married that do live together discreetly, just be aware that it is illegal.


----------



## omardelacruz

Dubai is always mis-associated with Saudi because they are both muslim country but the truth is Dubai is just like a combination of asian and european lifestyle. Men and women are free and can do almost anything that they want as long as no one is complaining.


----------



## lal1

krosewarne said:


> The responses have definately put my mind at rest, thank you.
> My partner and i are not married, what is the situation with regards to living if you were engaged?
> i would need to apply for a seperate visa, but what are the requirements for application?
> 
> Also with regards to living seperatley are there restrictions on spending nights at each others house?
> I do not wish to break the law by living together anyway, knowing my luck i'd get caught out, and i have no desire to get married just yet. lol
> 
> Sorry bout all the questions, and thank you for your advise


You need to be married for him to sponsor you or you'd have to be on a visit visa and do visa runs every month (this loop hole may be stopped at some point in the future). Or get a job with an employer willing to sponsor you (difficult at the moment) Some expats aren't married and usually if you keep under the radar it isn't a problem - but if things go wrong or you get caught or reported - you jeopodise everything, possibly short stint in jail and then deported! Yes you would be breaking the law having sleep overs but only you can decide what's best for you and if your willing to take the risk.
As an relatively independant married woman some things frustrated me when moving to Dubai i.e. getting husband's permission to get driving licence etc but if these are the things we have to do to to function here then you just accept the red tape etc and are able to get on with your life. In general life is good in Dubai but you and your partner need to have a serious discussion before you commit to such a move and all it entails.


----------

